# My first twitter message(?)



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just found this in my AOL, spam-filtered, rejected mailbox:

Subject: : You have 1 lost direct message(s) 
Date: 2/17/2012 6:15:51 P.M. Eastern Standard Time 
From: [email protected]

Hi,
You have 1 lost direct message, to recover a message please follow the link below:
https://twitter.com/recovery/?search=4a16ce(XXXXXX)&date=2012-02-17 (I substituted the six successive capital "X"s for numbers for privacy, but they got trunkated out of the viewable form that this forum displays)

Is this something I should open/access?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Never open anything your not familiar with. Play it safe.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a trap.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Is this something I should open/access?


No. It's a good policy to not open mail from anyone you don't know. Even then, one has to be cautious.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> No. It's a good policy to not open mail from anyone you don't know. Even then, one has to be cautious.


Mail itself generally is not the problem. It's the attachments that you don't want to open...

I've never gotten a virus from those Nigerian money offers of $16,000,000.00. I'm always a bit surprised that they include the 00 cents.

I've never replied to these offers but I've read some hilarious threads back and forth from the scammer and scammee.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Never open anything your not familiar with. Play it safe.





Nick said:


> No. It's a good policy to not open mail from anyone you don't know. Even then, one has to be cautious.


But I have opened this thread to "play it safe". What I am wondering is, if a person like me is not part of the "Twitter system", does twitter convey notification e-mails to me in this manner?

I just entered the base part of this URL: https://twitter.com/recovery and when I did, it took me to https://twitter.com/#/recovery, which seems to be some user's twitter screen name. I didn't see any obvious wasy for me to proceed further.

Tomorrow, I might stop at a FedEx (formerly Kinko's), where they have rental computer work stations, and try contacting this address using their hardware and software, so that I will not be connecting them to my computer.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you mouse over the link in the email message & look at the link that pops up to verify it is the same link? Alot of these scam emails will have a known link as the _name_ of the link but the _actual_ hyperlink is something totally different.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"AntAltMike" said:


> Tomorrow, I might stop at a FedEx (formerly Kinko's), where they have rental computer sork stations, and try contacting this address using their hardware and software, so that I will not be connecting them to my computer.


Just remember key loggers have been found on their computers. Not that they've installed, but someone else.

Of course there are ways of defeating a key logger and still be able to log into an account, even if the logger is watching.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

been getting those on most of my emails, not to mention from facechoke and the other social sites - never been to them, never had any desire to go to them, never will. Pretty good chance they are spam attempts with nasties built in, they get caught by the spam filter and from there the get deleted automagicly


----------

